# EoM Divinations and Detection



## clairm (Jul 17, 2004)

How would you duplicate a spell like Detect Secret Doors? Could you use divination, dowse, simple and pick "Secret Doors" as the "type of object or substance"? It says that divinations normally don't have a range, but is this an exception where you would need to buy a range find secret doors within a certain distance?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 4, 2004)

clairm said:
			
		

> How would you duplicate a spell like Detect Secret Doors? Could you use divination, dowse, simple and pick "Secret Doors" as the "type of object or substance"? It says that divinations normally don't have a range, but is this an exception where you would need to buy a range find secret doors within a certain distance?




Dowse doesn't use a distance because the spell targets you.  The effect is that it gives you a sense for where the object is.  For this effect, you'd probably say you're trying to find 'doors' or 'openings in the wall,' since 'secret doors' is sorta forcing the spell to make a judgment call.  But even if you say you want to detect doors, you'll know all doors within 60 ft., and you can concentrate on each one.


----------

